# Lost root access while flashing 2.10.605.1 (Adrenylane's rom)



## ss0mohit (Aug 14, 2011)

Can't access root. Tried to root it via revolutionary.io but the command prompt window doesn't even show, it just flickers.

any idea to get root access back on my phone?


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

Can you still boot into recovery? If so, simply flash a rooted ROM.

If not, use the old tried and true manual method:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=996616


----------

